# When love fades (joke)



## dmmj (Feb 12, 2011)

Last night I was sitting on the sofa watching TV when I heard my wife's lovely voice from the kitchen.

"What would you like for dinner, my Love. . . Chicken, beef or lamb?"

I said, "Thank you, I'll have chicken."

She replied "You're having soup, jerk. I was talking to the cat."


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, David...

What can I say?


----------



## Tom (Feb 12, 2011)

I recognize that sentiment.


----------



## Isa (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL that was funny one lol Thanks for the laugh


----------



## zoogrl (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL Sounds like a convo in my house! hee hee Thanks for sharing


----------



## fhintz (Feb 12, 2011)

What kind of soup?


----------



## terryo (Feb 12, 2011)

I love it!!


----------



## Becki (Feb 12, 2011)

My husband always asks, "Can I eat this or is it for the tortoise, bird or dog?". LOL


----------

